# Don't really know where this goes...



## April 2007 (Oct 1, 2002)

I'm so sad...I just need to "talk." One of my best friends found out she was pregnant with her fourth child a couple weeks ago. We were all sooo excited! She's been debating whether to have another child. I was at her house helping with her third child, her first girl, practically from the moment she was born, and almost every day after that. We're so close.

This morning I woke up and she called saying that she needed me to come to her house and watch the kids cause she had to go to the dr. She was having a miscarriage. I packed the diaper bag, got Noah and drove over there. She said she had already gone to the dr once this morning cause he told her to come in, but when she got there the nruses wouldn't let her see the dr and kept telling her that he was too busy, even though he told her to come in (I wish I would have been there...I would have made sure she got in.). They told her to come back at 11:00. Her husband called me at about 1:00 and said they were STILL waiting to get the ultra sound!! Finally they were able to get it done. They didn't get back until about 3:00. She said the ultra sound didn't show anything. She has a big(but benign(sp?)) cyst on her uterus. They think she may have a tubal pregnancy but will only take blood and run tests right nowbecause she's not in "that much pain."

I feel so sad for her loss. She's talking really positive, saying that it's not over and that she's still gonna try to have another child, but she's also fighting back tears. It's hard because I don't know how she feels and I am so useless to her. I wish I could help.

Anyway, I just needed to express this.
Thank you,

Devin


----------



## Jish (Dec 12, 2001)

How horrible to be treated like that in such a heartwrenching time. My thoughts and prayers will be with her.


----------



## XM (Apr 16, 2002)

You have already helped so much just by being there for her. Hugs to you both. You might also check out the Pregnancy Loss board here, your friend may find some comfort there.

XM


----------



## LaLaLuna (Jun 23, 2002)

Devin









I've held my best friend's hand through two ectopic pregnancies. It's rough. I/'m concerned about her dr- if it is truly ectopic they need to figure that out asap because as it grows it gets not only very painful but potentially life-threatening. I wonder if she could get a referral from planned parenthood forr a more clued-in dr?


----------



## Missgrl (Nov 18, 2001)

I am so sorry for your friend!







You stay strong for her
and yourself!

I'm gonna move this to pregnancy and birth loss forum!


----------



## moonglowmama (Jan 23, 2002)

You sound like a wonderful friend.
The best you can do for her right now is to be available to listen to her and to not feel afraid of talking to her. The hardest thing for those of us who have lost babies is to feel like our friends don't want to hear about what's happening to us.

Sounds like she isn't getting any help from the doctors either. More things she may want to gripe or cry about.

Keep being her friend- she's so lucky to have you.


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

I agree with the other responses. Listening and being there is the best you can give to her now. She's lucky to have a friend like you.

Gently,

Jacque


----------



## Abylite (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm keeping your dear friend and you in my thoughts and prayers. Abylite


----------

